
X-Ray Diffraction in Biology: How Can We See DNA and Proteins in 3 Dimensions? - peter_d_sherman
https://www.intechopen.com/books/x-ray-scattering/x-ray-diffraction-in-biology-how-can-we-see-dna-and-proteins-in-three-dimensions-
======
peter_d_sherman
X-Ray Diffraction looks like it could have a lot of other applications in
addition to DNA and protein imaging...

For example, imaging very small non-biological structures...

